# Panda Had Her First Baby!



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Little Panda had her first kid yesterday and we decided to name her Nellie... Panda is a 1/2 Alpine 1/2 Saanan and the baby is alpine/saanen with maybe a little by of Nubian in the fathers lines. The birth went fine but momma's placenta didn't come out until 16 hours after the birth but all is well now and Nellie is thriving. Panda is being a FANTASTIC mother! mother and daughter looked almost identical when panda was a kid!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

really cute


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

oh my word how cute!


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks you she is really something


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

How darling! The resemblance is remarkable.


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you! And I know it's crazy!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute.


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

How is Nellie? Have her ears stood up yet?


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

The daddy's ears didn't stand up untill he as about 4 months. I hope hers stand up sooner but try are getting firmer


----------



## martyna1114 (Jan 31, 2016)

And she is great... SUPER FRIENDLY!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh...her ears are adorable!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

martyna1114 said:


> The daddy's ears didn't stand up untill he as about 4 months. I hope hers stand up sooner but try are getting firmer


Yeah, it can take a while for things to show their true form. Last year i was kinda bummed out to see all my kids' ears stand up over time (because i love floppy ones!) and the only two that kept their floppy ears were two of the wethers I sold :doh: :lol:

That's so great when they're friendly! :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cute baby!


----------

